# Raptors @ Magic, March 30th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (29-41) @ *Orlando Magic* (33-37)
March 30th, 2005, 7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, AARON" TITLE="WILLIAMS, AARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/WILLIAMS, AARON.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FRANCIS, STEVE" TITLE="FRANCIS, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/FRANCIS, STEVE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" TITLE="STEVENSON, DESHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/STEVENSON, DESHAWN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HILL, GRANT" TITLE="HILL, GRANT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HILL, GRANT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CATO, KELVIN" TITLE="CATO, KELVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/CATO, KELVIN.jpg">
*Steve Francis, DeShawn Stevenson, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Kelvin Cato*</center>


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hmm... the Raptors have killed the Magic at home this season, but in the one game on the road against Orlando, they performed a massacred bigger than 50 Cent could ever dream of. This should be a tough one, but at the same time, the Magic were rolling during our last encounter with them, and now they find themselves in an uphill battle to get to the #8 spot in the East. Then again, the Raptors aren't in the best shape either. All I hope for is a close game, I can't stand to be embarrassed by these guys again, especially with the rivalry the two teams have.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

By the way guys, get ready for another game thread without me. I'm going to the Queens show the 30th.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the raps can win this one. The Magic have been struggling as of late and have had some team issues. Hopefully Bosh comes back strong after a sub par game tonight. The whole team should come in with a lot of confidence as they played a strong game against the best team in the league. 

They gotta stop Howard as usual, the man is a monster in the paint. If they keep the ball in Francis' hands they should be alright, I know he had a good game against the Hawks but hopefully he'll shoot the Magic out of this one.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hmm... the Raptors have killed the Magic at home this season, but in the one game on the road against Orlando, *they performed a massacred bigger than 50 Cent could ever dream of. * This should be a tough one, but at the same time, the Magic were rolling during our last encounter with them, and now they find themselves in an uphill battle to get to the #8 spot in the East. Then again, the Raptors aren't in the best shape either. All I hope for is a close game, I can't stand to be embarrassed by these guys again, especially with the rivalry the two teams have.


hahhahaha..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This is a must-lose game. The Magic still have a chance to catch up to Philly and we're neck and neck with New York. The Raps should be a bit weary from yesterday's game so I foresee a Magic victory, despite their injury troubles. I'd like to see another hard-fought loss for the Raps.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> This is a must-lose game. The Magic still have a chance to catch up to Philly and we're neck and neck with New York. The Raps should be a bit weary from yesterday's game so I foresee a Magic victory, despite their injury troubles. I'd like to see another hard-fought loss for the Raps.


As much as I hate to root against the Raps, I second the motion!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> This is a must-lose game. The Magic still have a chance to catch up to Philly and we're neck and neck with New York. The Raps should be a bit weary from yesterday's game so I foresee a Magic victory, despite their injury troubles. I'd like to see another hard-fought loss for the Raps.


:yes:

I was just about to say that, 

Orlando is one of the teams tring to catch Phily for the #8 spot, if we want a lower pick we need Phily to lose (which they havent been doing recently) and other teams such as Orlando and New Jersey to keep winning (except when the nets come here on the 15th that one we have to win )


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Considering the circumstances, I wouldn't mind a loss here. However, Toronto really got beat up last time in Orlando, so I'm sure they are going to bring the effort for tonight's game, much like they have for this entire road trip. Orlando has been struggling of late, and the fact that Jameer Nelson is out will make things even worst for them.
I am highly anticipating the match up between Bosh and Howard. Hopefully Bosh can end up on top.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heheh sucks i cant be here for this gamethread...o well GL guys


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, I'm rooting for a Raptors win.

-Petey


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Petey said:


> Haha, I'm rooting for a Raptors win.
> 
> -Petey


 lol... how much uCash did you put on this game?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... how much uCash did you put on this game?


None, I've only been in the vBookie forum twice in the past week?

Haven't made a bet... I'm tweaking the RPG, and hopefully DaBullz will be installing some other stuff we found.

Oh, I want the Raptors to win, as the Nets are chasing the Magic and 76ers. LOL

-Petey


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> None, I've only been in the vBookie forum twice in the past week?
> 
> Haven't made a bet... I'm tweaking the RPG, and hopefully DaBullz will be installing some other stuff we found.
> 
> ...


I think we should lose this so NJ doesn't have a chance to go to the Playoffs.. :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

cmon raps betted 4000 on them


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I think we should lose this so NJ doesn't have a chance to go to the Playoffs.. :biggrin:


Haha we will beat them when they come to the ACC so I'm not too worried about it. I rather have NJ in the playoffs than the 76ers though.
Either way, as long as either Orlando or NJ make it instead of Philly, I'll be happy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol... how much uCash did you put on this game?


Speaking of uCash... 
Orlando is favored by 5.5.

Click here to place a wager on tonight's game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Lets Go Raptors


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I might not be watching the game till later sorry


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'll be paying attention to the McD's game more than this probably, anyways.

But this is a game I hope we lose. Assuming Philly loses and New Jersey, and Orlando win, that brings them to within one game i think (i know it does for the magic)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I know a lot of people want us to lose this one, because it can help us get a higher draft pick, but I hope that doesn't interfere with the contributions to this game thread.
It should be an entertaining game, I'm hoping to see more people participating in tonight's game thread than last night's.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

on one hand i wanna see the raps lose so tehy can get a better pick... but on the other hand i've had enough of the raps losing this season cuz there one of my fav teams.

my prediction:

raps 101
magic 96

bosh 24/11/3
rafer 18pts./9assts.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer's assists numbers have slowly gone down, he's been scoring more of late, but that's not why he's on the floor. I really want to see him spreading the ball around tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Rafer's assists numbers have slowly gone down, he's been scoring more of late, but that's not why he's on the floor. I really want to see him spreading the ball around tonight.


Yeah, we are such a good team when we get out on the fast break and move the ball, and it all starts with Rafer. 

I liked the way Rafer has played of late though, he has been scoring when need be, and hasn't been getting in those personal one on one matches as of late.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm predicting Jalen Rose to have his breakout game of this road trip. I think he can really take advantage of Orlando defensively.
Look for him to step up tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete hides behind a nice screen set by Hoffa, and he hits.
4-2 Orlando early.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh really wants to have a big game tonight against Dwight Howard, it's nice to see him demanding the ball inside.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Cato is the angriest player in the league

I hope he gets in Hoffa's face and this time Hoffa does something


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

hoffa misses boards sometimes going for putback dunks. Should just keep his spot. He's not a skywalker. He can only hit a putback if he times it right


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> Cato is the angriest player in the league
> 
> I hope he gets in Hoffa's face and this time Hoffa does something


Hasn't Cato had at least two technicals against us in the three games he's faced us this season?
He never looks happy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> hoffa misses boards sometimes going for putback dunks. Should just keep his spot. He's not a skywalker. He can only hit a putback if he times it right


At least he's looked active so far in this game. 
Hopefully he can get a few points early, to get his confidence back up to where it should be.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

HUGE rejection by bosh

Francis is going to kick somebody soon in anger


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice block by Bosh, Raptors go down the floor, Alston misses and Hoffa can't get the offensive rebound.
Orlando heads back down the floor and Francis, who was cherry picking is able to get the bucket.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

How does Bosh have 3 rebounds 3 minutes into the game?

Man... Hope he man handles Howard.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Howard posting up, and dishes it to the cutting Francis who dunks.
Nice play.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

howard with a beautiful pass to Franchise


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh needs revenge. Howard was the guy who injured his back on that charge where Bosh wen't flying like a ragdoll


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> How does Bosh have 3 rebounds 3 minutes into the game?
> 
> Man... Hope he man handles Howard.
> 
> -Petey


Orlando already has 12 shots in this game, missing half of them.
Lots of shots = Lots of rebounds


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Howard with his 2nd foul.. 
This is good news for Raptor fans.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Peterson with 6 points. 
Two solid back to back road games in a row for him?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Howard was still in the game? It would be great to see him get his 3rd foul in this 1st quarter, but I don't think he will be remaining on the floor after the timeout.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

19-10 Magic.
We need to get back into this game.
Bosh needs to be getting more touches.

I'll be back in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

transition d is pretty bad so far


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10 down, the Raptors have to stop the damage soon... 

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it's amazing the things Jalen can do when he moves in slow motion half the time


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn... BOSH is a monster, 8 and 5, with a minute to go in the quarter (1st).

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

plastic man goin to the line

E.Will is actually getting minutes again. Maybe he really was injured all along


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

frontline of Bosh/Marshall/Bonner on right now.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

good call on Milt. No need to cry about it

Jack agrees


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

haha. Grant misses an open layup. Literally wideopen, Bonner gave up on a 3 on 1


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Augmon with a stupid foul. Sticks his toothpick legs into bosh's toothpick legs. Coulda been ugly


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

31-28 Magic.
What have I missed?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Sometimes it looks like Bosh rushes himself, and it's caused him to make several mistakes so far. It's a close game, let's see if the Magic's lack of depth kills them in the end.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> Damn... BOSH is a monster, 8 and 5, with a minute to go in the quarter (1st).
> 
> -Petey


He's always hyped to play Dwight Howard. Plus, Orlando isn't a very good defensive team, Bosh can get his points anytime he wants.
He is a lot quicker than any one of Orlando's big men, which makes for some easy points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

When is Dwight Howard going to get back in the game?


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

He has 2 fouls wont play much more this half.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bonner's shooting is coming back down to earth


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bonner drains a three. Makes me look like a chump

39-31 orlando


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

WOW Francis is fun to watch.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What bull**** by Rose.....














:biggrin: Just kidding, it looked worse than it was.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bosh needs his teammates to step up!!!

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

augmon is a hog. Hope he keeps it up


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

augmon with the worst pass I have ever seen

worse play than Zan Tabaks shot over the backboard from 5 feet out


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

who is Chris Gent? he's a coach???


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Mo Pete crushes Garrity

good revenge for Paul Shirley who I think was the guy who injured him bad on a charge


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Howard will be such an animal when he starts hitting his hooks


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

12 turnovers so far.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Rose travels but gets away with it. Do something exciting and they never call it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This game is beginning to get out of reach.
Orlando clearly wants this one more.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Jack harping on our transition d again. Says we're looking lazy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Garrity has been a big factor for Orlando off the bench.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Rose with an earth shattering dunk. Very Vince=like


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully we can cut the deficit to single digits before the end of the half.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Cato smacking the ball in his hands. Guy lconstantly looks furious


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Peterson with 7 boards?

Someone has to contain Hill... 15 points?

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

"Doritos extreme highlight" goes to Marshall


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

It's half time, time to watch the McDonald's game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

55-45 at the end of the half.
It looked like the Magic were running away with it, but the Raptors made a little run in the end of the quarter to make it look a little more respectable.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Orlando scored 34 points in the 2nd quarter if I'm not mistaken, that is not acceptable.
The Raptors are going to need a much better effort in the defensive end in the second half if they are to get back in this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 more turnovers?

13-5...

Not pretty, need to take better care of the ball in the 2nd half.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We've been simply out played in this first half, and that's all there is to it.
We've been out rebounded, Orlando has 7 more assists than the Raptors, they've attempted 10 more shots than us, they've gone to the free throw line 10 more times and as Petey said, they've turned the ball over 8 less times than us.
Things better change in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

STATS AT THE HALF


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

How you guys holding up?... Sorry I can't help today. It's not live in the "Peg".


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose has actually had a decent half. 
Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> How you guys holding up?... Sorry I can't help today. It's not live in the "Peg".


"Peg"?

As you can see, not too well.
We need more people participating..
Remember guys, free rep points.

Right now Orlando obviously wants the win more than we do, and it shows.
Hopefully things can change in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow. MoPete is 5-6 with ten points looking good.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Wow. MoPete is 5-6 with ten points looking good.


7 rebounds as well.
He's doing a little bit of everything. 
I think that last game against Miami has really boosted his confidence.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> "Peg"?
> 
> As you can see, not too well.
> We need more people participating..
> ...


Peg=Winnipeg.

Oh I C

Man I wish this game was live...er...
but it's a good thing Nba has "Courside live"


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Hoffa getting a touch early. Nice


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Peg=Winnipeg.
> 
> Oh I C
> 
> ...


Yeah but it's just not the same.
Feel free to ask how things are going during the game, someone will be sure to inform you.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Swirsk says Cato wanted payback on that foul. He sounds like he HATES Cato


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raps only have 3 free throws?... they have to be aggresive and go to the line.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah but it's just not the same.
> Feel free to ask how things are going during the game, someone will be sure to inform you.


ok cool thx.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Howard has some nice handles.

If he gets some shooting touch (maybe he does. No idea) he's gonna be somethin else. The player Kwame should have been maybe


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

MoPete is playin his heart out. Guy is everywhere on D


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

ansoncarter said:


> MoPete is playin his heart out. Guy is everywhere on D


Nice nice to see....so...wanna join his fan club? :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors are totally out of sync.
16 turnovers.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

ooo.. A Cato Dunk and a Travelling call on Alston. Not looking so good.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Yell rings it up. 

he has 8


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

We need to get those rebounds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors are lucky that they aren't being blown out like last time in Orlando. They haven't been playing well at all.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Raps ruin the orlando press. Way too easy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh needs to get involved, he's yet to score in the 2nd half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 more turn overs than the Magic?

Not pretty...

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose scores..
Four Raptors in double figures now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors need to make a push to end the 3rd quarter.
Hopefully they can stay in this ball game which would make for a much more exciting 4th quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> 8 more turn overs than the Magic?
> 
> Not pretty...
> 
> -Petey


I think 10


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, how does Howard only have 2 fouls?

I remember when the Nets played the Magic he fouled out in like half a game?

He was really limited on minutes...

-Petey


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Francis is too good


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Another Offensive board for the Magic.... I think they have 12 already


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Damn Garrity. Trading threes now


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout Raps


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Francis is way too good. Beautiful pass through traffic to Garrity for a dunk


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pat Garrity can dunk?
Timeout Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This courtside Live is so slow... keep updating abit..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Cato has really killed the Raptors in this 3rd quarter.
16 points for him in this game so far.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

So what happened?. Courtside live just Stopped.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

81-67 orlando


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

When the Raptors actually spread the ball around, they get some good shots, and they hit them. I don't know why, but they've been rushing their offence too much which has lead to some careless turnovers.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

3 in the key on Howard. turnover


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

blocking foul on Garrity. Milt heating up hopefully lol


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

palacio drains both

81-69


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Howard committed two fouls in the first two minutes of the game, but since then he's only had 1 more foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Where has Bosh been in this 2nd half? 
He's dissapeared.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Rafer turnover because Marshall is a lumbering oaf


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

19 turnovers for the Raptors now?
Anyone know what our season high is?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

rafer to the line

misses both


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mark Jones played in Turkey?
Interesting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hill hits.
This game is getting out of reach.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

19 turnovers for the Raptors.. oh goody


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

rafer completely out of control.

Hill hits his crazy pass out of bounds. Lucky it wasn't another to


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Rose misses the shot

Magic holding out for final shot of the 3rd

miss. 4th quarter


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors have actually done a better job of spreading the ball around in the 3rd quarter, they have 15 assists now, but they are still turning the ball over too much.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

The Magic have taken like 14 more shots than us.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Look on the bright side, at least we're doing better than we did last time we played here.
If I'm not mistaken, Orlando was winning by around 25 going into the 4th quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

1 more quarter left guys.
I know the Raptors are losing but we need more people contributing!
Share your thoughts on this game..
Free rep points for anyone who participates!

85-69 Magic going into the 4th.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

terrible


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

raps shot 50% that quarter

outrebounded by 8


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The only positive I can get out of this game is Mo Pete.
He has 15 points in 7/11 shooting, with 8 rebounds so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Raptors are actually shooting the ball pretty well in this game, right at 50%. 
But you won't win a lot of games when you have attempted only 56 shots going into the 4th quarter.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

bonner wideopen shot misses badly. Whats up with him


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Garrity misses the 3

E.Will with a brutal turnover

Hill converts it. What a waste


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> 1 more quarter left guys.
> I know the Raptors are losing but we need more people contributing!
> Share your thoughts on this game..
> Free rep points for anyone who participates!
> ...


Yes Please take part in this. It will be so grateful.
I will also give reps, though I have 4 it will be helpful.
Rep for Turk for doing a great job. :biggrin:


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

closeup of Sam looking down rubbing his forehead in disappointment at turnovers

Stevenson with a wild drive, turns it over

Palacio the other way draws the charge


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Palacio was lucky on the charge call. Shoulda gone Hill's way

raps down 11 now


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

E.Will in the post vs. 3 guys somehow makes it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Milt Palacio totally out of control.
I have no idea what he was trying to do..
Luckily Hill got called for a charge.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Dang courtside live is stuck again. Whats the score?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors on a 9-2 run now.
They can easily get back in this game, they just need to protect the ball.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

another brutal turnover

Francis with a wideopen alley oop for a highlight


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Palacio converts the back-back (as in turnovers)

brutal


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bonner called for an offensive foul

team falling apart early-ish fourth


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

crazy call against bonner on an obvious charge


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

still not going to Bosh

Palacio with a missed fadeaway


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh with his FIRST shot attempt of the 2nd half


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

orlando coasting and not hustling back

palacio with the gift

95/82 orlando


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bonner looking like Dream down low. Spins in for easy 2

can't make stops so doesn't matter. Stevenson scores in the paint


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh with the miss. Rusty on his FIRST attempt of the 2nd half

such a waste


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Francis fouls Rafer on the drive

then comes down and drills a shot

100-86


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Bosh with a nice offensive rebound, and throws down a tomohawk


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

still trading buckets. Garrity with a wideopen shot at the top of the key

alston hits from outside


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Howard off the glass

raps down by 16


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Garrity drive rejected. Swirsk says he's gassed out playin too many minutes


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Pape sow making his presence felt with a putback off marshall miss

Garrity off a screen drill it


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

108 96 final


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

FINAL STATS


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i dint watch...how did the game go...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> i dint watch...how did the game go...


i watched the game, but didn't pay as much attention to it as usual... 

basically, turnovers killed us, that must have been a season high in turnovers, as well as some terrible calls from the referees.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dang betting big didnt come through this time ..ehh lost 4000 :dead:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I hope that the game last night took a lot out of us. Otherwise we just didn't bring our A-game.

The team always struggles in back-to-backs. Ideally you play a game every three days but that's not the way the business works. Hard to keep the energy level high this late in the season.

Turnovers can be the result of tiredness and I think that might've been the case tonight. We're usually pretty careful with the ball.

Nice to see that Bosh can play half-assed and still put up his season average in numbers. No padding from him tonight but no spark, either. One of his biggest weaknesses is when teams put pressure on him before he has a chance to set. Six turnovers for him tonight as a result. I think the refs missed a couple of shooting fouls on him but you can't get everything.

Did anyone stand out tonight on our team? Peterson had a decent game and he's done well on the road trip so far, I suppose. Stevenson never got his offense going partially due to Mo daring him to shoot and preventing the dribble-drive. Mo also did a good job staying on his feet. Our whole team bites on pump fakes all the time, usually.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> dang betting big didnt come through this time ..ehh lost 4000 :dead:


Tell me about it, I've lost quite a few thousands already. Hasn't even won a bet, yet.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

BBB said:


> Tell me about it, I've lost quite a few thousands already. Hasn't even won a bet, yet.


well i won one bet today..actually yesterday i betted 1000 on the nuggets hehehe getting addicted now :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I also lost my bet last night, but the Raptors have come through quite a few times for me so I'm not too dissapointed.
However, I am dissapointed with the effort they put out last night.
Orlando wanted it more, and that's why they won. I really don't understand what was going on in yesterday's game, one careless turnover after another it seemed. Bosh had a spectacular 1st quarter, but he barely touched the ball after then. The only bright spot coming out of this game was Morris Peterson. After a solid game against Miami, he came back tonight and put out the same type of performance. 
Hopefully we can do better on Friday.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Well I am happy that they lost, giving Orlando a better chance to move into 8th place but it sounds like we were barely trying. 

Did anyone hear Jalens comments? He said that some people werent playing to win, they were just playing cause the game is on the schedule. He also said that the team needs leadership


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Well I am happy that they lost, giving Orlando a better chance to move into 8th place but it sounds like we were barely trying.
> 
> Did anyone hear Jalens comments? He said that some people werent playing to win, they were just playing cause the game is on the schedule. He also said that the team needs leadership


Yeah, Jalen is obviously frustrated with the way this team is playing. He really was playing at another level a few weeks ago when he was trying to lead us into the playoffs, but now that we are out of it, his performance has dropped off a bit.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

damm Nets need Raptors to win


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

uptown4784 said:


> damm Nets need Raptors to win


Raptors need Nets and Magic to win.


----------

